# The L'il Pinch by Pdib



## Genosmate (28/7/15)

Something new for the wooden squonker lovers ;

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## stevie g (28/7/15)

Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## dewald.kotze (28/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Something new for the wooden squonker lovers ;
> View attachment 32247
> View attachment 32248
> View attachment 32249


WOW that is good looking squonker.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/15)

They sure are really beautiful! I hate the new fire button... I'm on the list and have about 2 months to go before my number comes up.


----------



## wazarmoto (28/7/15)

That does look really amazing hey. Though I am not much of a fan of the wood finish. Always loved me my carbon fibre finish


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)

I love the pdib touch


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/15)

The Lil Pinch! She is a beaut and vapes like a dream!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/15)

My Lil Pinch is now complete! She has her custom drip tip made from the same block she was made from. Thanks once again to @hands for his outstanding work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands (2/11/15)

i did not want to let that tip go,that wood is gorgeous and it looks so much better than in the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)

@Andre mentioned something in a post the other day about standard bottles vs the soft bottles with respect to over squonking and this got me thinking...

So I opened the display cabinet and took out my Lil Pinch and popped the Ti Flave 22 on top... wicked it and gave it a go... Oh my word... the Lil Pinch is back in service after all these years and @Andre is 100% correct... using the old hard bottles I don't over squonk! The Flave is very happy on top!

I just have to alter the 510 slightly so that the Flave sits flush... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Thanks Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Been so long since weve seen that mod @Rob Fisher 
Congrats for bringing it back

Lol, i always think the button on that looks like a "Morse Code Tapper" 
Beautiful though
How does it feel to fire it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/17)

Still a nice mod are you using my patented anti firing gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

Silver said:


> Been so long since weve seen that mod @Rob Fisher
> Congrats for bringing it back
> 
> Lol, i always think the button on that looks like a "Morse Code Tapper"
> ...



Still feels a little strange to fire using the Morse Code button but the epic wood work keeps in in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

Genosmate said:


> Still a nice mod are you using my patented anti firing gizmo



I forgot about that...


----------

